# advice needed to gain weight



## simon (Apr 10, 2005)

Hi, just found this site as im looking into gaining some weight and bulking up. Im 29 and 5f 6in and weigh 8 stone and have done for years there is nothing medically wrong so just must have fast metabolism.

I want to do something about so have just got a home gym and was wondering if any one could tell me how often i should be working out and for how long. Also can anyone also tell me what and how much i need to be eating cause i havent a clue and i was thinking of taking some supplements but have tried some in the past but none worked for me so any sugestions please.

I hoping if i combine all this together to see improvements how long do you think it would be.

sorry lots of questions but eager to get started.

thanks simon


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

What equipment do you have in your home gym? And what is your current diet?


----------



## Inch High (Apr 10, 2005)

big said:


> What equipment do you have in your home gym? And what is your current diet?


I'm exactly the same build as Simon, but I'm only 24.

I used to do Kung-Fu, but now I'm looking to take up boxing. Want to put on some weight to get to 9.5-10 stone.

Due to lack of space in the house, I have just sold my home gym set, and cant really afford to go gym. I've currently just got dumbells and barbell, with 20kg of weight, a sit up thing for my door!

I dont want to put fat on obviously, but what should I be eating to bulk up?

I thought of maybe not doing any exercise for a month and getting up to 10st, then doing some weights, but I dont really know if thats right!

As for putting weight on, a mate said to have the raw egg and milk shakes, but I dont want to get salmonella! Is it safe?


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

Inch High said:


> I'm exactly the same build as Simon, but I'm only 24.
> 
> I used to do Kung-Fu, but now I'm looking to take up boxing. Want to put on some weight to get to 9.5-10 stone.
> 
> ...


DON'T try to bulk up without lifting weights... you'll probably just gain a whole lot of fat which isn't desirable.

Many gyms, especially council-run ones, are only in the £25/month region. It really is worth it.

For the shakes... it's probably safest to nuke the eggs in the microwake for 20 secs before drinking them. But to be honest, at your weight, drinking lots of whole milk would be beneficial to you, as would eating lots of meat, and lifting heavy.


----------



## simon (Apr 10, 2005)

hi, just replying to the questions big ask,

i have a york gym it has on it chest press,peck dec, leg curls,leg extensions that ok.

And basically a normal days diets is

breakfast

toast/cereals

lunch

sandwiches, chrisps, cake, biscuits

dinner

roast dinners, pasta, currys, pizza, ect

usually followed by pudding

supper

cerials,chrisps,biscuits ect

would be fattening to some not me though

thanks simon


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

You would be better off with a barbell, good bench and rack. Or joining a gym that has them. Pec deck and leg curls won't build anything like the muscle you can build with squats, bench and deadlifts.

Your diet seems very low in protein - you need lots of protein to grow. Try eating a lot more meat and eggs, at least every 3 hours.


----------



## Inch High (Apr 10, 2005)

big said:


> But to be honest, at your weight, drinking lots of whole milk would be beneficial to you, as would eating lots of meat, and lifting heavy.


Thing is, I dont want to lift heavy as I dont want to lose my speed and endurance.


----------



## ChefX (Jan 10, 2005)

Inch High

Did you know that olympic weight lifters are the fastest people in the world?

Did you know that olympic sprinters are some of the strongest weight lifters in the world?

and funniest of all... did you know that the endurance of an olympic weightlifter and that of olympic sprinters is better in most cases than most footballers, hockey players, american football and as well rugby players?

point being, heavy lifting doesn't slow you down, if done right it speeds you up and as far as endurance its a whole other factor, go look into tabts method aka 20x10's. Some of these guys have the best vo2 max test on the planet now.

Its the style in which you lift, your diet, how you keep your body ect that will effect if the training benefits speed and endurance. You can have both with some size and strength as well.


----------



## maxxxx (Aug 21, 2005)

simon i know the feeling i had similar stats but now weigh 164 and can bench over 360 you need a minimum 150 grams of protein per day to start with tuna milk etc then your reaaady to get started. for a natural if you lift only mickey mouse poundages you will look like him. a bigger muscle is a stronger muscle you need to think some what like a weight lifter you need to think explosive strength aim for a pb every week how ever little that may be 6 reps optimum 2 to 3 sets max each exercise single and double reps great for increasing strength and ultimately size consider this who will have the greater size the man who benches 200x 10 or the man who can bench 340 x 4 weighted dips are the best upper body compound exercise the quicker you increase strength the more size you will obtain naturally bent over rows great for lats and back


----------



## maxxxx (Aug 21, 2005)

simon you should see real results in a couple of months if you do it right from experience to quantify diet is so very very important in fact dont lift if your not eating right because you wont grow or the progress will be very slow lifting weights stimulates the muscle to grow it needs the right nutrition to maximise that growth put both parts together and this car drives its self


----------

